
For $380 a month, this 23-year-old lives on trains instead of renting - pm24601
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/09/10/1420182/-For-380-a-month-this-23-year-old-lives-on-trains-instead-of-renting
======
kjs3
No, she doesn't. She uses the train to wander between several free crash pads.
Not really the same thing as "living" on a train.

------
pm24601
Too bad we don't have as a good train system here :-(

